# Recommend a good work boot for concrete



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

HallisseyDesign said:


> Personally I can not stand anything other then my aasics running shoes when i work. The boots are not as comfy for some reason.


PPE?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like a width issue, if not actual foot problems. Get some wide ones in the proper size.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

I've come to realize my feet feel best in low profile flat soled footwear. When I'm doing work around the house, my Chuck Taylor high tops are the best choice. I used to have a pair of flat soled iron workers boots (can't recall brand) and they were great.

I can't stand the 1" heels so common on most work boots. I want as little sole between me and the ground as possible, but I'm not on a slab all that much, so maybe cushioning is the way to go on hard surfaces?


----------

